# Subfloor Cost?



## mike costello

I think smeling salts are under ten bucks.




Not really enough info to give you the non smartass version


----------



## mathias

If you're going with standard OSB, probably high hundreds. Around $400 for materials and whatever they charge for labor. Should be under a grand for it all if it's a normal floor job - no surprizes.


----------



## JazMan

Mathias, you just have to be kiddin! :no: Your thinking $8-900 total to: go and estimate the job, go buy and deliver materials, remove old subfloor and prep the joists. Install new, then you'd have to get under the floor and block where old/new meet. Yikes....Are you a slave or something?

Jaz


----------



## ratherbefishin'

:whistling2: ..................wait for the inspection. What caused the damage....spills, leak, FLOOD? Could be damage to joists, walls, etc. Until you know the extent of the needed repairs, it can't be priced. You might need mold removal and treatment as well. Like Mike said, there just isn't enough info here, keep the smelling salts handy.


----------



## chalyse

i thank mathias, even if it turns out to be a very low ballpark figure for what the estimate ends up being, for him giving me some place to rest my weary mind until the yet-again-delayed estimate comes in. i'm using the smelling salts already to recover from the amazing spirit-crushing way that sub-contractors and salespeople have yanked around and delayed the answer to this question. if its exhorbitant ... i don't believe all the mystery and deceipt i've experienced in three weeks were necessary to 'prepare' me.

i also appreciate that many feel it will be terrifically expensive ... after all, this subflooring issue seems to be the point on which my property will be deemed rehab-sellable or not. thats a pretty big factor so i can imagine that contractors and home project chains have found that plywood-work is a new form of gold minting. i do appreciate that it would be lots of work and trouble for the contractor - and i only wish i'd lucked into finding one before now that was responsive and willing to get to the actual etimate.

for what its worth, the damage came from 2 small indoor dogs & mopping along a strip of entry room and in a back room that was their 'dog room'. both were tiled, but with tile squares, and mopped daily. once the squares started popping up the top surface of the subfloor had already taken the damage.


----------



## Zero Punch

I believe a surcharge should always be applied to urine soaked sub-floor  removal and I still would prefer not to do it. :no:


----------



## comp

Zero Punch said:


> I believe a surcharge should always be applied to urine soaked sub-floor  removal and I still would prefer not to do it. :no:


true,,,,,,,be ready for 3+ dollars a sq ft :yes:


----------



## mike costello

I ususally like to save a piece or two of it for proof.
Leaving it on the salesmans desk seems to get the point across!


----------



## comp

mike costello said:


> I ususally like to save a piece or two of it for proof.
> Leaving it on the salesmans desk seems to get the point across!


:thumbsup: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## chalyse

i'm glad you all got that repressed anger out of your systems :no: ...

i'd gladly have paid $3/sq foot ... as it turns out a month later there still is no estimate and they still want to do the work as long as i give them a blank check. i told them to take a hike (funny thing, i checked the internet and found a ton of highly detailed and extremely negative reports on this outfit; that they badly damage healthy subfloors during their installs and double charge customers, amongst other serious complaints). 

i love the internet ... the truth does out if you keep looking for it :yes: 

i now have three other companies coming out tomorrow (oh my gosh, they coming out on a weekend so i dont lose more vacation days, imagine that!) and whoever quotes the lowest gets it. none of them has bad reviews littered all over the internet.

you know ... flooring is something people walk on with their dirty shoes, babies and dogs pee on, and insects gnaw on. good luck to those who only accept pristine 'never flawed' flooring. for me, i am very happy with the contractor's i just found on the internet who have solid, glowing reviews. :thumbup: i gladly fork over my $3/sqft - yayyyy!!!


----------



## JazMan

There are 2 ways to get screwed, (financially speaking), One is to pay more than you had to. The 2nd and even worst is to pay too little. Sounds like you're prepared for #2? By too little of course I mean sacrificing quality for a cheaper price. Hope it works out good for you. 

By the way, dogs are supposed to pee outside because babies crawl on floors, which adults are supposed to keep clean and sanitary. That is why we have vinyl and ceramic and cleaners etc. 

Jaz


----------



## mpeterson72

For 600 sf you need approx 20 sheets (factoring in for waste from cuts). Figure a sheet of OSB or Plywood is $20/sht. That is $400. Then you probably need 2 days of labor with 2 men to remove and replace. I would guess that this job would be between $700 and $1000 depending on the area of the US you live in.


----------



## All Tiles

Do you not have house insurance. Read the fine print, maybe dog urine is covered.......lol
Anyhow good luck.


----------



## chalyse

Thanks again to mathias and also mpeterson - you were both right on the mark, and helped me to make an educated decision. It turned out I overestimated the square footage a bit, but after calling a private contractor and telling him fully about the situation, he was happy to come and estimate (he own's a weimeraner, as it turns out, so the key was finding someone who wasn't afraid of dogs :wink: ). He esimated $300 in materials (5/8" plywood, adhesive, screws and nails) and 8 hours of labor at $45/hr ($660 total). 

He did the work over two days, and only charged for 7 hours labor in all. He did a fantastic job and the carpet company is now very happy to put down carpet.

So, for about 500 square feet a very decent price and exceptional work. Kudos to the mature and serious-minded folks on this forum.


----------



## TheCarpenter

*Your Cost*



chalyse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having a flooring inspector out next week to review subfloor problems before putting down carpet (some areas of subfloor had water and are wavy or buckled). Can anyone tell me if I am looking at hundreds, or thousands, or tens of thousands of dollars to repair or replace 600 square feet of 3/4 inch subflooring? I am not looking for an accurate estimate - I just need to know if I will need smelling salts on hand when inspector is here ... a very general somewhere-near-the-ballpark-or-its-wider-environs answer would be most deeply appreciated. I am not looking for anything but the least expensive kind of subflooring material/labor.
> 
> Thanks!


You are looking to pay about$ 7 sq ft that is labaor and materias included. If they are charging more than that get someone else.


----------



## rusty baker

Do you realize that you posted to something 3 years old?


----------



## JazMan

> Do you realize that you posted to something 3 years old?


Maybe yes, probably not. I also disagree about giving a price without knowing what the scope of the work is or where. 

What if it's on Manhattan, luxury penthouse of the 59th floor and all the cutting has to be done outside in the service area? And you have to change your shoes every time you walk back in

Jaz


----------

